# I'm looking for a source for Code 250 tie plates



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a source for Code 250 tie plates. Seem to be hard to find for some reason.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 11/06/2008 11:35 AM
I'm looking for a source for Code 250 tie plates. Seem to be hard to find for some reason.



Naw, easy to find (if you know where to look.)









Llagas Creek used to make them (and may still.) I used Micro Engineering metal plates, available from C&OCRY.
http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=ME27-103&Category_Code=MICROE-G 
C&OCRY also sell the Llagas range, so take a look around or call Stretch Manley and ask.

There are also some plastic ones, including 'plugs' that include the spikes (moulded) and a round plug to push into a hole in the tie. Do an archive search of this forum and you'll find lots of interesting stuff...


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark has tie plates too. I'm not sure of the code size but they look too small to be 332 so might be 250.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems I saw an ad in Garden Railways also.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The code (height) of the rail has little to do with the width of the foot and that is the dimension that is important for tie plates. You should check to be sure that what you are thinking of buying will fit the width of the foot of your rail.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Ozark Miniture ties plates on code 250 Micro Engineering aluminum rail with good results. One trick I used to make it alot less tedius was to prebend the rail to the correct curve, put the rail upside down in some homemade wood gauge blocks, sand the rail bottom for good adhesion, then superglue the tieplates and the ties to the rail. Now turn it over and proceed to spike the tie plates in the temporary assembly. Use a popsicle stick under the tie your working on so that you have a good backing and don't pop the tie loose. 

Terl


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The Llagas ones have (had?) a pin on the bottom. 
Drill your ties to the gauge, insert the plates, drop the rail, spike. 
No pre-bending. 

I'm a Llagas dealer, have been for years and years, tie-plates are NOT in the price list.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys, but so far I've had no luck. The Micro-Engineering and the Ozark Miniatures are too small for the 6mm base on the AMS code 250 and Sunset Valley code 250. Anyone know where I could get code 250 tie plates for these 6mm base rails? 

I looked on the Llagas Creek site and they do not list any tie plates.


----------

